
Mistake AirFare Alert Service – Beta Access - jamasper
http://theflyerculture.com
======
jamasper
Hey friends, I would love to have your feedback on a new idea! So I'm working
on creating a free service for travelers and adventurers.

Is this something you all would actually be interested in?

Basically we'll be sending out text and email alerts with very cheap flights
to different countries around the world. Most of the deals will be mistake
fairs and would like for people to be able to get updates asap.

Let me know if you've got any ideas or helpful feedback.

Thanks so much! James

~~~
surapaneni
Thanks. This is something I'm really interested in. But few points I noticed
1\. No privacy policy 2\. I don't want notifications for all the deals, but
only the ones I'm really interested in.

